# Where does everyone buy their chicken



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

As the title says just think sum cheap chicken is horrid anyone agree or have views


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

After watching the Jamie Oliver series on egg and Poultry production, I will never eat a cheap chicken ever again.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i go to Markro, booker or my butcher


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

iceland fiver for a kilo bag, to me chicken is chicken i couldnt care less where it comes from


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Makro, £16 quid for 5kg.


----------



## mr2010 (May 19, 2010)

I only buy any meat now if it is British only, as already stated since watching that Jamie Oliver show etc it put me off buying cheap chicken from foreign countries. But yes most cheap chickens are pumped with water to make them look big, like if your getting allot for your money but when you cook it the water that was pumped into it evaporates and you are left with a chicken much smaller than when you saw it on the shelf and weighs much less to, so you pay for water aswell as the chicken.

I did try Icelands chicken the other day and must say it was nice, althou i don't think it said British on it so probably imported.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Bookers or Butcher.

Unless im feeling skint, then Butchers turkey


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> i go to Markro


yus we get ours from here also :thumb:


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2008)

costco for all meat:thumb:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Butchers. Good quality, fresh, dirt cheap. I can get around a kilo of chicken for about £5. Good mince is £4 a kilo, diced steak £6 a kilo, whole chicken £3.50. 30 eggs, £2.50


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Chers for the replies guys

always under the impression butchers were supposed to be more expensive though but might have to have a good look in one.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

macro for chiken and eggs


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I get my chicken and eggs from a wholesalers.

The chicken is £37 for 10kg fresh breast, comes from Holland - but they do Scottish ones for a little more cash (and you get a bit less chicken) - I intend to switch to that once a bit more flush.

Eggs are £2.60 odd for a tray of 30 consistent large (size 3) eggs, and although they are caged, you can tell from the consistent size and deep yolk colour that the chickens have not been treated THAT badly, as far has caged chickens go...


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

tescos do thighs and drumsticks for 2.89 for 1.9kg. im on keto at the moment so no worries about the fat. Used to buy 5 kg for 10 quid from the butchers


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

woah. this thread has been very helpful!

i've been spending £3 on 6 eggs, and £2.50 on a small tub of chicken when i could be spending less and getting 10x more!

will be checking out a local butchers for sure!  :thumb:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Do all butchers do a gd price or is it a case of finding the right one? Gna nip down next week nd see wot i can get


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Iceland, fiver a bag, or Asda have a 1kg bag for about £3.78 and it dont shrink a lot really.


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

free range! take out the gun lol


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

get mine from local butchers 10 breasts every few days


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

In bulk from the cash and carry where me missus stocks her pub at

10k bags


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

I buy the tesco chicken thighs bags frozen 1kg is £2.25 and I will buy some bags of the frozen boneless breasts 1kg for £3.69ish.

I do my shopping online from tesco u see 

not ever had any problems with the quality of the chicken.

might check out my local butcher as a lot of people on here rave about it!

I get paid monthly and I am terrible with my money sometimes so I dont usually buy things here and there its always all in one on payday or just after, but will give it a try anyway.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

tesco extra value chicken...1kg for like £3...

fair enough it maybe watered down, but at the end of the day its still chicken just with a bit of water...and water is gurd mmkay


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

zelobinksy said:


> tesco extra value chicken...1kg for like £3...
> 
> fair enough it maybe watered down, but at the end of the day its still chicken just with a bit of water...and water is gurd mmkay


lol yea thats what I buy, it doesnt really shrink much at all which is good..

altho i use the breasts mainly for curries/pasta things like that, the thighs are much better for tenderness/flavour imo


----------

